# anybody got a recipe for honey mustard?



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

i'd like to make some mild, medium, and ultra HOT (spicy)


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Go to "honey.com", click on recipes, type in honey mustard. Hope this helps.


----------



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks!


----------

